# What 3X3 Cube is best for speed cubing



## edr143 (Sep 29, 2008)

After reading some of the other posts I realize that this question is slightly vague, and that the type of cube that is the "best" is probably a preference. But I am using a cube that my father gave me around three days ago that he said he got in the late 70's its not rubiks and sticks constantly, but even so after three days I have a time of 3 minutes 04 seconds and am looking to improve this. I hear good and bad things about the DIY Cubes. What should I be looking at?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 29, 2008)

not to be rude or anything. I just hope you know no one will answer since there are a several threads like this. Look on the hardware section of the forums see cube reviews and decide what's best for your cubing style. 

at 3 minutes. i suggest buying a new storebought cube. until you get better. I got times sub 25 with a regular storebought after breaking in and lubing.

NOTE that yu nakajima used a storebought cube to win WC 2007.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 29, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> not to be rude or anything. I just hope you know no one will answer since there are a several threads like this. Look on the hardware section of the forums see cube reviews and decide what's best for your cubing style.
> 
> at 3 minutes. i suggest buying a new storebought cube. until you get better. I got times sub 25 with a regular storebought after breaking in and lubing.
> 
> NOTE that yu nakajima used a storebought cube to win WC 2007.



WHOA!!!! Yu Nakajima used a storebought?!?!?

Are you sure?!!?!!
That's Incredible!~!~!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 29, 2008)

Cubes=Life said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > not to be rude or anything. I just hope you know no one will answer since there are a several threads like this. Look on the hardware section of the forums see cube reviews and decide what's best for your cubing style.
> ...



at world 2007. he's using a DIY now...


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 29, 2008)

Keep in mind that the manufacturer in Japan is different from the one in America...


----------



## Jai (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, the manufacturer may be different in Japan than America, but the point is that Yu didn't use the best cube available.


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 29, 2008)

Jai said:


> Yes, the manufacturer may be different in Japan than America, but the point is that Yu didn't use the best cube available.



 lol? why shouldn't it be the best cube? ok now he uses another because he likes it more (maybe just now because the storebought gone bad after that tons of cubing, after all the cube in my videos (except for the white in the BLD and relay) is a storebought and I get like 16-17 average normally with it


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 29, 2008)

It all depends on the person. I personally prefer A. 
Although, I discovered that a store core/centers + A cubies is a great combo. A lot of people seem really skeptical about that, but it's amazing.


Anyway. Yeah. Nakajima used a store bought, Jason Baum uses Rubik's DIY, Andrew Kang uses type A, Harris Chan uses a hybrid(I think).


----------



## Michael_Wee (Sep 29, 2008)

Yu Nakajima is currently using a rubik's.com DIY 2008 mold it say in his videos


----------



## Jai (Sep 29, 2008)

My main speedcube now is an old Type A, but I occasionally use my Rubik's DIY 2006/2007 mold (I'm not sure whether it's 06 or 07). My OH cube, however, is a Dian Sheng with Type F corners.

EDIT: I just set a OH PB average (check out my blog for the times/ scrambles)on my Rubik's DIY, so screw everything else. I'll be using exclusively my type A and my Rubik's DIY.


----------



## Erik (Sep 29, 2008)

> not to be rude or anything. I just hope you know no one will answer since there are a several threads like this. Look on the hardware section of the forums see cube reviews and decide what's best for your cubing style.
> 
> at 3 minutes. i suggest buying a new storebought cube. until you get better. I got times sub 25 with a regular storebought after breaking in and lubing.
> 
> NOTE that yu nakajima used a storebought cube to win WC 2007.





Hadley4000 said:


> It all depends on the person. I personally prefer A.
> Although, I discovered that a store core/centers + A cubies is a great combo. A lot of people seem really skeptical about that, but it's amazing.
> 
> 
> Anyway. Yeah. Nakajima used a store bought, Jason Baum uses Rubik's DIY, Andrew Kang uses type A, Harris Chan uses a hybrid(I think).




Not to be rude, but answering seriously to these kinds of threads only make the 'double thread' problem worse...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Studio 3x3x3s*

does anyone know where i can find a Rubik's studio [hungarian] 3x3x3 
[adjustable]... other than C4Y?

[not worthy of it's own topic]


----------



## Jai (Sep 29, 2008)

Puzl has them. http://www.puzl.co.uk/rubiks-cube-3x3x3-hungarian-rubiks-cube-3x3x3-by-rubiks-p-28.html


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 30, 2008)

Jai said:


> Puzl has them. http://www.puzl.co.uk/rubiks-cube-3x3x3-hungarian-rubiks-cube-3x3x3-by-rubiks-p-28.html



OO! thats perfect, thanks!


----------



## Odin (Sep 30, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



storeboughts are cool, speaking of that today at school my friend got a rubiks storebought i saw him open it and i strated to mess with it and OMFG it owned my DIY so hard, it did a 180 perfectly, i cant wait to see it lubed and broken in. so was he lucky or is rubiks changing there cubes?


----------



## MistArts (Sep 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



Why do people care about cubes doing 180. It take longer than a double flick. And it gives me a weird feeling that the cube is loose enough to fall apart.

And storeboughts are very good if you get to know them.


----------



## Odin (Sep 30, 2008)

mist your a storebought pro right? any hints on how to tell wich storebought is going to be good or not? im saving up to get some cubes


----------



## MistArts (Sep 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> mist your a storebought pro right? any hints on how to tell wich storebought is going to be good or not? im saving up to get some cubes



You would have no idea. I used petroleum to make the pieces smaller and then cleaning it.


----------



## Odin (Sep 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > mist your a storebought pro right? any hints on how to tell wich storebought is going to be good or not? im saving up to get some cubes
> ...



Ehh, the only way to TRULY learn is by doing it your self or just screwing things up BUT im to lazy (well i should say to poor) to buy 10+ cubes and test out ways to make them smooth/fast so ill just take your word, and ... well im just going to stick with my cube and ill go from there


----------



## jcuber (Aug 4, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Although, I discovered that a store core/centers + A cubies is a great combo. A lot of people seem really skeptical about that, but it's amazing.



I know this is a BUMP, but it is relevant information to this. 

The reason this hybrid is so good is that the inside of the type a has a smaller "ball" size, so only the edges of the internal parts contact the core. This in turn produces less friction, making it a great cube. It even cuts corners!

If anyone wants me to post pics explaining this better, I will.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2009)

jcuber said:


> If anyone wants me to post pics explaining this better, I will.


Please do.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 4, 2009)

as you found in other threads, the answer is "personal preference"


----------



## jcuber (Aug 4, 2009)

The red circled area is the inner part of the corner, and the scribbled area is where there is no part of the inner corner piece is making contact with the core.


----------



## arud45 (Aug 4, 2009)

My storebought core + old type A cubies hybrid is pretty bad. The core might be the problem though, idk.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 4, 2009)

arud45 said:


> My storebought core + old type A cubies hybrid is pretty bad. The core might be the problem though, idk.



Have you broken in the storebought yet?


----------



## arud45 (Aug 4, 2009)

jcuber said:


> arud45 said:
> 
> 
> > My storebought core + old type A cubies hybrid is pretty bad. The core might be the problem though, idk.
> ...



It's one i used for like 2 years.

I have another that I got the other day and did this to. It, right now, is my main speed cube, even over my type a and type a core + storebought cubies.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 4, 2009)

although it's just the matter of preferences, i think that most people would 
say that the C4U DIY is the best one  (hybrids excluded)


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 4, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> although it's just the matter of preferences, i think that most people would
> say that the C4U DIY is the best one  (hybrids excluded)



I LOVE hybriding the C4U though. 

I bought 4 cores and screw/spring sets just for hybriding.

The C4U/Type C is great~
C4U/Joy is BEST CUBE EVARR~
C4U/A is prettie good.
C4U/Edison is moderate.
C4U/JSK clone is blehhh. D:


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 6, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> although it's just the matter of preferences, i think that most people would
> say that the C4U DIY is the best one  (hybrids excluded)


No. The C4U DIY is a piece of Shit IMHO.


----------

